# Rental in Ohio, 4 acres, animals and gardening welcomed



## kerry (Jun 11, 2008)

We've decided to rent our house out so that we can be free to get on the road for our ministry

Here are the details:
4 bed
2.5 bath
2 car garage
520 sq ft pole barn (nice)
heat pump, ac, woodburning stove (wood on property available)
rain barrels set up
lots of storage in attic
currently has organic garden, separate herb garden, chicken coop, fencing for chickens, duck area, 2 dog houses, occupied bathouse
house has been well maintained and has nice appliances
Property is private and wooded

We're located in Bethel, Ohio 45106
rent is $1950
if interested, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Good luck.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

A Month? Gulp


----------

